# 2013 Maxima Transmission issue



## datasource (Jan 31, 2014)

So Nissan dealer and a 3rd party transmission shop is telling me I have to replace this transmission. They said the car is too new and there are no parts being made. The car is only 2 years old with 72k.  Factory warranty only went to 60k. I called Nissan Consumer affairs today and they are supposed to get back to me some time tomorrow to see if Nissan will do anything

Anyone have any other avenues I should try?

Symptoms: After 45-minutes to an hour of driving if I come to a dead stop when I try to accelerate the car will act like I only took my foot off the gas, even if I floor it. It goes about 5 miles an hour for 10-15 seconds then cuts it like it should. If the car sits for several hours the 45 minutes to an hour of perfect driving is back before it starts acting up. Cruising at highway speed about every 10-15 seconds the car will act like I took my foot off the gas for a second then kicks back in. I have had a hard "shift" once where the entire car jerked.

Any help is appreciated!!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If Nissan doesn't do anything for you, I would consider trading it in.


----------

